# [SOLVED] Ram overclock



## DonaldTrump (Dec 4, 2008)

hey guys.... I think im running my RAM to slow for my fsb of 1333?
cpuz shows under ram that i am running at a 5:6 ratio
in cpu z ram is showing pc2 - 6400 (400 mhz)?


I have the options to modify:
(G)MCH frequency latch
266
200
333
400

System Memory Multiplier
(varies on the frequency chosen)


and then my timings.. auto sets them to 4-4-4-12


i was thinking about trying to boots my ram to match my fsb of 1333 by lowering timings boosting voltage to say 2.2volts or even 2.3...
maybe timings of 5-5-5-15.... do you think this is possible?



the link to my ram:
http://www.patriotmem.com/products/detailp.jsp?prodline=5&catid=17&prodgroupid=38&id=680&type=1

and processor:
http://processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SLA9X

Motherboard:
im running on the p45 intel chipset acting as my north bridge
with the mobo: ga-ep45-ds3l
"http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=2844"


motherboard comes with a highly configurable bios.
please assist.
Ask if you need me to give you more info.


----------



## DonaldTrump (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Ram overclock*

sorry.. please correct me if im wrong but i think its 800 mhz standard because the 400 is x2 due to the dual channel. can someone elaborate.


----------



## DonaldTrump (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Ram overclock*

detailed information on ram from cpuz:
module size - 2048
max bandwidth pc2-6400 (400 mhz)
pdp systems
6400ll series

power supply
Silverstone Strider ST60F 600W ATX12V 24PIN Modular Power Supply W/120MM Fan Active PFC 
http://www.directcanada.com/product...=SST-ST60F&manufacture=SILVERSTONE TECHNOLOGY
I remember that a site reviewed it as one of the better power supplies all round in its class


idle core temp:
25c core 0
30c core 1

under 100% utilization (flatlined)
37c core 0
43c core 1

i have a scyth heat sink.. its real big, and reviews said it had decent cooling. arctic silver 5 thermal paste.

ill probably be re seating my cpu heat sink shortly incase its not making good contact with core 1.
just need to run out and get the proper stuff to remove the thermal paste.







3:5 works for 200:333 (or your 800:1333) on budget chips (E2xxx) with slower RAM (DDR2 667). 

so the ratio 5:6 is fsb: ram as per my readings.
(im not sure if my ram is slower or my processor however.. as this link said something about a ratio 800:1333, being 3:5)




here were the calculations i had found:
FSB : 333MHz x4(QP) = 1333MHz data rate
RAM : 500MHz x2(DDR) x2(DC) = 2000MHz data rate

can anyone confirm that these are correct?


----------



## DonaldTrump (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Ram overclock*

here are the configuration options for my bios:





>clock chip control
>==================

>standard clock control
>----------------------
cpu host clock control - disabled
>cpu host frequency(mhz) - 266
pci express frequency (mhz) - auto
C.I.A.2	- disabled

>advanced clock control
>----------------------
advanced clock control - press enter



>Dram performance control
>=========================
performance enhance - turbo
extreme memory profile (x.m.p) - auto
(g)mch frequency latch - auto
system memory multiplier (spd) - auto

>memory frequency (mhz) 800
>? - 4 - auto i actually cut this section off in the pictures.... so i dont have the names. but this is the speed the ram runs at automatically...
>? - 4 - auto
>trp - 4	- auto
>tRAS - 12	- auto

>Advanced timing control
>-----------------------
Advanced Timing Control - (press enter)



>motherboard voltage control
>===========================

>voltage types normal current
>-----------------------------------------------
>CPU
cpu vcore 1.35000v	auto
cpu termination	1.200v auto
cpu pll 1.550v auto
cpu reference 0.805v auto
>mch/ich	
mch core 1.100v auto
mch reference 0.760v auto
ich i/o 1.550v auto
>dram
dram voltage 1.800v 2.100v


note > indicates that it is not a configurable value.


----------



## DonaldTrump (Dec 4, 2008)

i found this out... sorry. ill probably be opening a proper post regarding some overclocking in the near future however.

thank you for all that have viewed.


----------

